
CNCF Completes Kubernetes Cybersecurity Audit - dankohn1
https://containerjournal.com/2019/08/07/cncf-completes-kubernetes-cybersecurity-audit/
======
dankohn1
Here are links to the threat model and the audit:
[https://www.cncf.io/blog/2019/08/06/open-sourcing-the-
kubern...](https://www.cncf.io/blog/2019/08/06/open-sourcing-the-kubernetes-
security-audit/)

